# ISO help with a grilling quandry



## MikeWazowski (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi folks,
My family likes grilling and for this purpose we have Char-Broil Classic 405, it's quite satisfying and worth its cost. The only disadvantage is that there are some wide-known troubles of grilling outdoors in winter. Now we think about purchasing a tabletop grill for home use. If somebody faced with this kind of grills? It would be just great to hear from you. The most important question is what about the ceiling? I've heard that smoke spoils the ceiling, doesn't it?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 4, 2019)

Have you thought about a cast iron grill pan on the stove top? That way your vent hood would catch most of the smoke.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2019)

Grilling indoors is dangerous.  Grills release CO into the air and produce more smoke than your kitchen ventilation can gandle.  I use my Webber Kettle outdoors all year round.  I've cooke with it in 10 drgree snowstorms.  Grilling with gas, or charcoal is an outdoor activity only.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Grilling indoors is dangerous.  Grills release CO into the air and produce more smoke than your kitchen ventilation can gandle.  I use my Webber Kettle outdoors all year round.  I've cooke with it in 10 drgree snowstorms.  Grilling with gas, or charcoal is an outdoor activity only.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



^^^^This


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2019)

Tabletop "grills" are useless, IMO.

I have no problem using either my charcoal grill or my gas grill outside in any type of weather.  I use them all winter.


----------



## strmanglr scott (Dec 4, 2019)

The only trouble with grilling outdoors during winter I know of, is me getting cold.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2019)

strmanglr scott said:


> The only trouble with grilling outdoors during winter I know of, is me getting cold.



That doesn't happen in south Florida.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Craig, you can say that again.  DH is just loving this cold spell. It can't get cold enough for him.


----------



## MikeWazowski (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you all for replies!



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Grilling indoors is dangerous.  Grills release CO into the air and produce more smoke than your kitchen ventilation can gandle.  I use my Webber Kettle outdoors all year round.  I've cooke with it in 10 drgree snowstorms.  Grilling with gas, or charcoal is an outdoor activity only.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I see your point and i agree with you now. My brother's family has a charcoal grill and they use it indoors, but they made a very good ventilation system for that. I envy him  Grilling inside its a great pleasure, especially with charcoal grill, i adore the smell of meat cooked with it. What do you think about electrical grills indoors? Something like that:
https://grillguru.org/best-tabletop-grill/

I think it won't be problems with them. Of course, electrical grill is worse than a charcoal one, but you are right, it's not safe. Burning down the house or suffocating with CO is not worth it.



strmanglr scott said:


> The only trouble with grilling outdoors during winter I know of, is me getting cold.



Yes, you are right. I'm the kind of person who can get ill because of cup of cold water... So grilling outside in winter is not the best option for me


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi Mike. I also live in MA. We grill outdoors year-round. Our grill is close to the back slider and I just hop in and out to manage the grill. Theres lots of time you don't have to be right at the grill while the meat is cooking. You just need a warm coat.


----------



## Melvang (Jan 6, 2020)

I can't speak of the grill that you have.  But I have an Oklahoma Joe offset charcoal grill/smoker and use it year-round.  The best part of wintertime grilling/smoking is cold smoking cheese with zero issues.  If anything, I just use a touch more charcoal for high heat grilling or hot smoking.  In the winter, I tend to dome my charcoal chimney instead of flush with the top.

In my house, hot smoking is anything that is actually cooking and cold smoking is for cheeses and such.  I have done everything from smoking brie (was about -15°F that day) to 350° chicken on indirect heat.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 6, 2020)

Melvang said:


> I can't speak of the grill that you have.  But I have an *Oklahoma Joe* offset charcoal grill/smoker and use it year-round.  The best part of wintertime grilling/smoking is cold smoking cheese with zero issues.  If anything, I just use a touch more charcoal for high heat grilling or hot smoking.  In the winter, I tend to dome my charcoal chimney instead of flush with the top.
> 
> In my house, hot smoking is anything that is actually cooking and cold smoking is for cheeses and such.  I have done everything from smoking brie (was about -15°F that day) to 350° chicken on indirect heat.



Hopefully you got it before he started making cheap, home improvement store pits. When they were made with 1/4" steel and welded together! The folks who are now making what used to be "Oklahoma Joe" pits (Horizon) are reasonably priced.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2020)

I use the snow to build a 7 foot high wind  break.  The Webber Kettle is only a few feet away from my porch.  A warm coat and hat, and good gloves keep me toasty when I have to be outside.  I had to replace the porch with a ramp.  I built the ramp with a generous little deck.  I now put my Webber on the deck when the snow comes.  The snow protects from any hot ash from the charcoal, and extinguishe any hot embers.  Again, suitable clothing is a must.

Hope this gives you some ideas.  

Indoors, you can make a smocker by using a large hotel pan with a grate inside to raise the food above the wood chips, or herbs you want to smoke.  You cover the pan tightly with heavy duty foil to keep the smoke in the hotel pan.  Place the pan over two burners to get the wood chips smouldering and producing smoke.  Then transfer the pan to the oven at 300 degrees to cook through.  
Just another option.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind Of the North


----------

